# [risolto] gnome 2.28 stable

## polslinux

dando il comando

```
eselect news read all
```

mi è venuto fuori questo messaggio:

```
  Title                     Upgrade to GNOME 2.28

  Author                    Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-04-23

  Revision                  1

We are pleased to announce the stabilization of GNOME-2.28. Users are

strongly encouraged to read the GNOME 2.28 Upgrade Guide, to avoid any

possible issues relating to the upgrade, such as Applications menu items

disappearing, missing icons, or mouse interaction problems.

Please read the Gnome 2.28 Upgrade Guide:

http://gnome.gentoo.org/howtos/gnome-2.28-upgrade.xml

```

ho quindi dato:

```
emerge -uDavN
```

 ma di Gnome 2.28 non c'è ombra...come mai? Devono ancora portarlo nell'albero stabile di Gentoo?Last edited by polslinux on Mon May 03, 2010 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

probabilmente sarà entrato nella fase finale di stabilizzazione...come puoi vedere qui è ancora in testing  :Smile: 

----------

## polslinux

ahahha che burloni  :Very Happy: 

ok grazie mille ago  :Wink: 

----------

